# Emails are out!



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I just got an email! 
Panguitch Lake Archery Deer - Successful
Bull Moose - Unsuccessful


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Beat me to it!
Cache Archery Deer.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Weird, no email here.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Conspiracy.......


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing yet for me.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks like I struck out all around this year, no charge, no email....maybe I forgot to even apply!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Negative on the emails for me as well.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

One of 5 emails have come for my group. A big Un..... 4 more to come.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

No point update either....


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

One email of four for our family has come through. Looks like general season deer for us this year.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

No charge and no email. I fear I didn't draw. Looks like a spike hunt and possible antlerless elk for me this year.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Muzzleloader Bull Elk

Hunt: Panguitch Lake
Weapon: Muzzleloader
Your season date(s): Sept 21 - Oct 2, 2015



SUCCESSFUL: General Season Muzzleloader Buck Deer

Hunt: Panguitch Lake
Weapon: Muzzleloader
Your season date(s): Sept 23 - Oct 1, 2015


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

No email yet for me. Last year mine came on May 19th, so it wouldn't surprise me if they started rolling out in the next day or two.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats bowgy, Sept will be a fun month!

No email for me, but my dad got his and we put in together. So we will see.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

bowgy said:


> SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Muzzleloader Bull Elk
> 
> Hunt: Panguitch Lake
> Weapon: Muzzleloader
> ...


 So Bowgy, who drew the LE elk tag? If you did (and not one of your kids it was, I believe), I need a new group of friends 

No email for me yet...


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Now I'm really getting nervous. No charges and no email. I'm hoping it's just us non-residents. 

With two GS deer points you'd think I'd have pulled one of my five archery choices! I can see not getting my first choice again, Panguitch, or my second choice, Dutton, but I should have pulled Pine Valley or Monroe for sure.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

My NR friend got a email saying he was successful with gs deer tag. Neither my husband or I have cc hits or emails.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Bull Moose - Unsuccessful..
LE Archery Antelope - Plateau.. successful
Archery Deer - Kamas... successful


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

It seems some are getting their email results but others are not... Do they typically send out all results the same day?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I drew the Henery's Hunters Choice Buffalo, early season !!!!!!!!

Did not ever dream I would get that.
I'll be like a newbie asking for advice.......................;-)
I've never chased buffalo. I used to have some good connections over in that area,
but they have all retired or passed away. This will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Uber (May 18, 2014)

Slayer said:


> It seems some are getting their email results but others are not... Do they typically send out all results the same day?


Same thing happened to me last year. Received my dads email almost 24 hours before I received mine.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang. Unsuccessful all around. Not even general deer with one bonus point


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> So Bowgy, who drew the LE elk tag? If you did (and not one of your kids it was, I believe), I need a new group of friends
> 
> No email for me yet...


Yes it was me, I cannot believe it myself, I am still in shock, I think some of my friends with max points are starting to disown me:shock:


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

tander123 said:


> Dang. Unsuccessful all around. Not even general deer with one bonus point


That really sucks. Which general deer areas did you apply for?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I got my email today. 

This about sums up the results and the autumns activities. --\\O


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Got my e-mail and drew 2nd choice, I even had a bonus point going in. I will be hunting archery deer Wasatch West.


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

tander123 said:


> Dang. Unsuccessful all around. Not even general deer with one bonus point


 Same here...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Slayer said:


> It seems some are getting their email results but others are not... Do they typically send out all results the same day?


I would guess not. I put in with my dad. He got an email and I didnt. Either way... successful archery deer on the Manti again.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Kwalk3 said:


> I would guess not. I put in with my dad. He got an email and I didnt. Either way... successful archery deer on the Manti again.


 You got my tag! haha, it was going to be more of a scouting trip for elk anyways.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Still not email so I called the number and found out I got 4th Choice which is Box Elder Archery Deer.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

just got mine... successful on my kamas unit 7 gen deer archery tag but nothing else. time to start scouting and put in for some antlerless elk tags and maybe a wyo antelope too.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

SJ General Archery Deer.


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

Cache Archery Deer


----------



## Uber (May 18, 2014)

Kamas Muzzle.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Me and my 15 year old boy doing Manti muzzy deer again. Only two tags drawn and 7 un's between us two and my wife.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: Dedicated Hunter

Hunt: Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): See 2015 Big Game Guidebook

********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk

Hunt: Book Cliffs, Little Creek Roadless
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Sept 12 - 20, 2015



I can't wait. Should be a good year.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk

Hunt: Cache, South
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Nov 7 - 15, 2015

**************************************************************************
Jacked


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

DWR foreplay butt I like it . just send the emails -O\\__--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I had the charges against my card but no emails yet. I think I drew dedicated hunter Oquirrh Stansbury and my daughter drew her first deer tag on the sane unit.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Got my email! Second year going after deer, first year going after a deer with a muzzleloader! Any tips  But really, I do need some pointers on getting a good muzzleloader.. If you have some more me that would be greatly appreciated, if not that's okay too :grin:

Still haven't been charged on my card, but the email just came through minutes ago!


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Next year, I need to try and resist getting on here until after I get a charge or an email. I am going crazy waiting! :smash:


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

1st year applying. Its a no go this year. Ah well, there's always next year.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

Finally GS Deer Cache 

Cache Meadowville LE Elk early Sept 12 20th


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I got my my email today. It went something like this:

Dear Chuck, 
You drew a archery deer tag. We wouldn't have given it to you but you have a lifetime license.
As far as your Willard goat tag...ha, ha, ha, it sucks to be you!!

Sincerely, Utah DWR


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

GS panguitch rifle. It was my second choice with 1pt. Wanted Pine Valley. It's been around 15 yrs since I hunted deer on panguitch and last time all I found was the elk.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Unsuccessful for me. Going to be a slow year. Anyone need any help?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

My nephew should be hunting Kamas on the general rifle for his first hunt. He's super excited, but I'm not sure who's more excited, him for getting to hunt or me and his dad for getting to tag along. I've seen two archery and one muzzy posted on here already for the Kamas unit. Please leave a buck for my nephew.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Good to see Utah E-mails...

We ended up with 7 archery permits....3 LE lope and 4 GS deer---Plateau.

That is just the start------Wyoming and Nevada draws yet to come...

I'll fit some guided stuff inbetween what ever weeks are left open----SUPER BUSY FALL HERE.:!:..:grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> GS panguitch rifle. It was my second choice with 1pt. Wanted Pine Valley. It's been around 15 yrs since I hunted deer on panguitch and last time all I found was the elk.


My daughter didn't draw that on her first choice? I had a friend draw it last year on his 4th choice.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Whew! Got my email confirming my bonus points I applied for :grin:


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Bull Moose

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************

Fortunately I am dedicated and will be going into year two this fall.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I drew dedicated hunter central manti. Unsuccessful for le elk same unit and rm bighorn sheep I had 0 points going for those so it was pretty much a given I wouldn't draw. I'll be doing a cow elk rifle hunt and possibly hunters choice archery elk. My bro drew muzzy Wasatch west so I'll help him on that. I'll be buying points for deer and lope in wyoming to hunt in my off year for dedicated.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yep, it's now official. Unsuccessful for LE deer and OIL RMB. Drew general deer for 4/5/6.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

LE Elk and Moose: UNSUCCESSFUL
GS Deer (muzzleloader): SUCCESSFUL

Plans now in the works revolving around the antlerless els draw and the GS elk. Also looking into NM and ID to hunt with some out of state friends next year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

5 people and all applications were unsuccessful (GS Deer, LE Elk, Bear, LE Deer, OIL Moose).

That puts me at 0/20 just for myself on the year if you include the Sportsman and Expo tags. Guess I'll wait and try for a cow tag and if that fails (which knowing my luck probably will) I'll be chasing spikes this fall.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone know when they will post the draw odds?

I am interested to see them, because given last year there would have to be at least 5/6 people that jumped me in the points game.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Does anyone know when they will post the draw odds?
> 
> I am interested to see them, because given last year there would have to be at least 5/6 people that jumped me in the points game.


They don't post them anymore.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

what a drag no limited entry for 4 people and no general deer muzzy with 2 points how does that work? I guess I just keep building points and look forward to the elk hunt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> They don't post them anymore.


I'm going to assume that was a tongue in cheek joke... cuz I was looking over the odds last night.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in...me/1468-big-game-statistics-drawing-odds.html

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'm going to assume that was a tongue in cheek joke... cuz I was looking over the odds last night.
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in...me/1468-big-game-statistics-drawing-odds.html
> 
> -DallanC


I read it wrong. I was thinking he meant the draw names.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

martymcfly73 said:


> I read it wrong. I was thinking he meant the draw names.


I see the 2014, but I would like to see what went down in 2015


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Just out of curiosity I would like to see how many trial hunters applied for tags this year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we drawn 6 tags four archery and to rifle for youth that get to hunt all three season. It going to be a busy fall for me this year. bring it on im ready.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I see the 2014, but I would like to see what went down in 2015


I don't those come out until next spring.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

My daughter drew a muzzleloader deer tag and my dad drew his moose tag finally.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dahlmer said:


> My daughter drew a muzzleloader deer tag and my dad drew his moose tag finally.


Congrats to your daughter, what unit did your dad draw and how many points?

-DallanC


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Congrats to your daughter, what unit did your dad draw and how many points?
> 
> -DallanC


East Canyon with 19 points. I'm open to suggestions if anyone has experience in that unit.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Archery Buck Pronghorn

Hunt: Pine Valley
Weapon: Archery
Your season date(s): Aug 15 - Sept 11, 2015


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Dahlmer said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to your daughter, what unit did your dad draw and how many points?
> ...


Is your dad truhunter?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> I don't those come out until next spring.


2014 results were posted last year in August. I would expect to see them about the same time this year... start checking the DWR website for 2015 data in August.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^ They were actually posted 6/17/2014 last year! ^^^^^^

So may-be next month we will see 2015 numbers.......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> ^^^^^^^^ They were actually posted 6/17/2014 last year! ^^^^^^
> 
> So may-be next month we will see 2015 numbers.......


Are you sure about that? I clearly remember them NOT being available... we had that whole cluster**** with my wifes Mt Goat tag and the helicopter capture that was going to take place a couple days before the hunt was to start. We kicked around turning the tag in but I wanted to see the draw odds before making the final decision but they were not available until alot later.

EDIT: Yep, I remembered right... here's a thread posted on on 08-27-2014 still asking when they would be out:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/91474-2014-draw-odds.html

-DallanC


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Is your dad truhunter?


No. He doesn't post.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats Dalmer to your Dad! Hope he gets a great bull! Keep us informed how his hunt goes.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

nelsonccc said:


> Now I'm really getting nervous. No charges and no email. I'm hoping it's just us non-residents.
> 
> With two GS deer points you'd think I'd have pulled one of my five archery choices! I can see not getting my first choice again, Panguitch, or my second choice, Dutton, but I should have pulled Pine Valley or Monroe for sure.


Well I got my email, unsuccessful all around. Can't believe it. You'd think I would have drawn one of my five choices. Last year was my first time applying for Utah deer archery and I did not pull a tag for my first three choices. So this year with a point I thought I'd get it.

non resident with 1 point
1st choice - 1516 Panguitch 1:25 with point, not surprised I didn't get my first choice.
2nd choice - 1517 Pine Valley 1:1 shot with a point. Thought for sure I'd draw this!
3rd choice - 1529 Zion 1:1 chance
4th choice - 1511 Dutton 1:1.3 shot
5th choice - 1510 Monroe 1:1 shot

Confused, since Panguitch was my first choice last year I should have a preference point there but I'm not sure how that works with the bonus point from not drawing last year.

Only thing I can think of is that once you don't get your first choice then the BP doesn't matter anymore and I dropped into the 0 point category and then I had like a 1:30 or so chance for the areas above.

Am I totally misunderstanding this? Can I still get an OTC archery tag in another unit? Looks like I'll be going after the anterless pretty heavy.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well this ought to be fun.

Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: General Season Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Archery Buck Pronghorn

Hunt: Plateau
Weapon: Archery
Your season date(s): Aug 15 - Sept 11, 2015

*********************************************************************************************************


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Grey Wolf


*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Utah Raptor


*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Wolverine

Hunt: Uinta, North Slope

Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 26 - Nov 18, 2015

*********************************************************************************************************


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

well all emails in one son gs deer other son muzzle deer 3rd choice grandson gs deer me gs deer . no le tags or oil tags. wife point so when it takes 5 years she ready haha. :O--O: my boys are gonna love it. have a great hunt and a long wait til next years draw


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Dahlmer said:


> East Canyon with 19 points. I'm open to suggestions if anyone has experience in that unit.


 You might bounce a PM off of Scoutm - he had the same tag last year and shot a good bull up there. Lots of smaller bulls running around, and you'll likely have to sift thru a number of them to find a bigger one. Tell your dad to be patient. I'm usually up there a fair amount of time and will give you any tips on animals when I see them. Congrats to your dad - he'll have a great time!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I finally got my reject e-mail. Looks like spike bull. I think I have to wait until mid July to purchase a spike tag. Oh well, at least it will be a hunting trip..


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Dahlmer said:


> My daughter drew a muzzleloader deer tag and my dad drew his moose tag finally.


Dahlmer PM sent


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Got the unsuccessful email struck out all around general deer and LE Elk. :sad: Antlerless elk is my last hope.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Califbowmen said:


> Well I finally got my reject e-mail. Looks like spike bull. I think I have to wait until mid July to purchase a spike tag. Oh well, at least it will be a hunting trip..


That sucks Art, sorry about the blank! And yep, chasing spike is definitely a hunting trip. Best of luck to you and more importantly, have fun!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Are you sure about that? I clearly remember them NOT being available... we had that whole cluster**** with my wifes Mt Goat tag and the helicopter capture that was going to take place a couple days before the hunt was to start. We kicked around turning the tag in but I wanted to see the draw odds before making the final decision but they were not available until alot later.
> 
> EDIT: Yep, I remembered right... here's a thread posted on on 08-27-2014 still asking when they would be out:
> 
> ...


Your right, the unit by unit odds report was completed 8/28/14..
Posted the 1 st of Sepember 2014.....

It was the big game odds report that was completed 6/17-----my bad.


----------



## kc21baseball (Nov 4, 2011)

*fishlake*

two daughters drew fish lake late hunt elk , seen awesome bulls there , we are excited


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Your right, the unit by unit odds report was completed 8/28/14..
> Posted the 1 st of Sepember 2014.....
> 
> It was the big game odds report that was completed 6/17-----my bad.


It bugs me that it takes them this long. Literally shouldn't take more than a week or two, let alone 3 months.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

No email, but I did get a credit card hit for a general archery deer tag. I don't care which unit because I just want to hunt the extended.

Just as well because check it out...my brother married a vegan years ago and that put an end to his hunting. (Ya, I know.) Anyway, he finally got her permission to hunt deer and he just bought bows for his boy and himself a couple months ago. I talked him into applying for Manti elk, explaining that it takes years to pile up enough points to draw. So what happened? He drew a Manti archery elk tag with 0 points.

So I'll be "guiding" Manti archery elk! I drew Manti PLE 3 years ago, so didn't expect to ever hunt the Manti again. (I'm 61) Gonna be an awesome season for this old man!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> No email, but I did get a credit card hit for a general archery deer tag. I don't care which unit because I just want to hunt the extended.
> 
> Just as well because check it out...my brother married a vegan years ago and that put an end to his hunting. (Ya, I know.) Anyway, he finally got her permission to hunt deer and he just bought bows for his boy and himself a couple months ago. I talked him into applying for Manti elk, explaining that it takes years to pile up enough points to draw. So what happened? He drew a Manti archery elk tag with 0 points.
> 
> So I'll be "guiding" Manti archery elk! I drew Manti PLE 3 years ago, so didn't expect to ever hunt the Manti again. (I'm 61) Gonna be an awesome season for this old man!


Sounds like you'll have a great time.
My friends wife drew the Wasatch premium tag and I'm excited to help them out.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:
> 
> *********************************************************************************************************
> 
> ...


The funny thing is in utah they could have those fake hunts and people would apply.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd only do archery for a wolverine. Anything else would be unethical because you rifle hunters would probably try and shoot one from 1000 yards.


----------

